

Write JSON Schema in Markdown (MSON proposal) - zdne
https://github.com/apiaryio/mson#example-1

======
rdwallis
What problem do you have that MSON solves?

~~~
zdne
As discussed in the MSON README - there is this Markdown format for
documenting APIs; discussing / describing API payloads and resources in JSON
Schema felt complex and not suiting well the settings of a Markdown document.

Besides some payloads are not just a JSON. So there is a need to describe
these data in a media-type agnostic form.

~~~
rdwallis
Ok sorry if my question came off as snarky, the first example in your readme
shows how mson can be converted to json which doesn't seem to be very useful.

I think you should better highlight the connection to json schema.

Also json schema is new to me. Any examples of it being used in the wild?

------
tlarkworthy
I write JSON schema in YAML, then js-yaml it to JSON. The source YAML looks
remarkably similar to MSON

------
Gobitron
Slightly off-topic - any recommendations on the best javascript/node JSON
Schema library?

------
norswap
We mostly need a replacement for JSON schema, which is not quite powerful
enough.

~~~
boronine
What do you think about Teleport [0]? It is more like an actual type system
(with dependent types!), with type signatures that get encoded in JSON. In
Python (the only functioning implementation thus far), a real definition looks
something like this [1].

Rather than providing a big fixed set of types, Teleport provides just the
basics and allows you to define your own types, be it JSON-encoded primitives
or fancy deeply nested structures.

Since my partner left to work on something else, work on Cosmic slowed down,
but I'm successfully using Teleport at my day job and planning a new release
soon, along with a complete JavaScript port.

[0] [http://www.cosmic-
api.com/docs/teleport/python/latest/](http://www.cosmic-
api.com/docs/teleport/python/latest/)

[1] [https://github.com/cosmic-
api/cosmic.py/blob/master/cosmic/t...](https://github.com/cosmic-
api/cosmic.py/blob/master/cosmic/types.py#L121)

------
KhalPanda
Much benefit over coffeescript?

------
luuio
umm, yaml?

